# platinum wire



## arthur kierski (Mar 25, 2008)

somebody could tell me the minimum % of pt in pt wire.? i have been ofered 26 kgs of this wire.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think anyone can answer your question without knowing
the original application for the wire. Do you know what it was to
be used for? Or the company that made it?
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree. I've seen it pure, and alloyed for use in thermocouples and other devices. It might help to know its intended purpose.

Harold


----------



## Irons (Mar 26, 2008)

Be sure you're buying Platinum.

A quick test for PGM wire is to heat a bit in a reducing flame from a torch. Any CO will be oxidized on the surface and the wire will glow brightly. Compare it under the same conditions with a bit of Nichrome or steel wire. The 'Pt" wire should remain unoxidized after the test. Wire made of base metal will oxidize.

If it turns out to be Pt/Rh thermocouple wire, don't complain.

For that quantity, I would send it to Ledoux and have them do an assay and keep it in their bonded warehouse until you can agree on a settlement.

You're talking over 1.25 Million worth. You better get an assay.

Let me guess: It's coming from Africa? :twisted:


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks all for the informations--as soon as i have a piece,lets say 100grams i will pass to you the results---


----------



## Irons (Mar 26, 2008)

I just noticed where you are from. Ledoux would be a problem.

I hope it works out. Deals like that don't come around very often.


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 27, 2008)

Iron,here in brazil we do not have the american way of life and tecnology,but due to be in the third world we have some advantages--i bought the 26kilos for 2000dollars from a industry that became bankrupt---will receive the lot till the end of the week---as soon as i have a result i will e-mail you---another example-2weeks ago i bought 440lbs of gold fingers for 1000dollars.
greetings and thanks 

Arthur kierski


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Irons,
Why do you assume it's from Africa?


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2008)

Hahahah, if you need an agent to sell all of that Pt up here Stateside, I'm ready and willing 


26lbs of Pt wire actually, (well volume wise) isn't that much at all--it adds up fast. 

Still, I can't think of many industries that would be having 26 kilos of fine or high noble alloy Pt wire around. 

Make sure that you check it is Pt. I would heat really really hot, to white-yellow with an oxidizing torch, see what happens), then dip it in hot HCl, HNO3, and H2SO4: if they do not alter it, it is likely very pure.


Put some pictures up!

Lou


----------

